# Pool pump and filter combo



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I am currently in the market for a pool pump and sand filter combo unit. I have been looking around the internet and found that Hayward and Pentair are probably my top choices. I am looking for a 35gpm or better flow rate. If you know of anyone I can get a good from please let me know. I have found some pretty good prices but I am interested in what I can get locally.

TIA

Justin


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this inground or above ground.. i know you can get an above ground pool pump with skimmer for about 175 bucks off ebay.. Brand new.. Remember inground are self primers, above grounds are not and will not work with inground pools..


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

its an above ground. the ones Iam looking at are ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270370183650


----------



## Second Wind (Apr 24, 2009)

How big is your pool. I bought a new one mid summer last year and then took my pool down this last winter, It was 10 yrs old had didn't use it anmore.

MIne was above ground 18' dia. 4' deep. 7500 gallons. I will check te see what the GPM is but it was a bit over sized for my pool but never had a problem. I you are interested in a used one, let me know. comes with the up graded side is wall skimmer and discharge. Pump, filter and skid.

If you want to ask a question call me at 850-791-1298

I live East Pcola Heights


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Check this out. It's on WOOT so the price and the item will only be here for today. There deals are great. http://www.woot.com/


----------

